# Diarrhea so chicken/rice diet - no poop for ages - advice please!



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I just have a quick question. Ruby, my lab has diarrhrea (cannot spell this!). 

To cut it short she is now on meds and since yesterday has had three meals of boiled chicken and rice, which she loves! 

My question is she hasn't pooped since 1.30pm yesterday! Does this seem normal?

The vet said to feed her the chicken/rice for two days and after this go back to her kibble. Can I just introduce this straight back as I did with introducing the chicken/rice?

She seems to be on the mend and I don't want to ruin it. 

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Sometimes they do take a day or two to start pooing properly after having the runs,and they can also be a little constipated at first.But keep up with the rice and chicken as the vet advised.(maybe add water if very constipated)
Personally i would gradually introduce the kibble again,especially if the runs was very bad.Also,if the runs begins again following reintroducing you may have to look into the food pup is on,as it may be intolerant to one of the ingredients.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi!
Got alot of experience with this lol My pup took about 36hrs to go number 2s  It just needs to settle the stomach and it takes alittle while for them to get back to normal. Makes sure that she is drinking water and if you are worried at all call ur vet  x


----------



## vegasbaby100 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have just been ina similar situation and am mixing food with kibble then going onto full kibble tomorow.


----------



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for the quick replies everyone. 

It has made me feel better! She is urinating as normal, in fact she did three this morning!

I was due to finish the chicken tonight, the vet said a breast of chicken per meal for two days, with rice. 

I think I'll buy more chicken today and then tomorrow I will mix in the chicken/rice with some of her kibble and then get her back onto the kibble on sat.

She has been eating lamb and rice kibble by JamesWellbeloved and hasn't had any trouble with it so should be fine going back onto it, I hope she is as I just brought a 15kg bag for £44!!

Thanks again everyone, 

Vicki


----------

